# Rumor: Kobe has agreed to go to Denver



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

According to a Lakerstalk.net member, Kobe is going to go to Denver. (link below)

It is a lengthy thread, so to paraphrase, this guy knows someone close to Kobe who has told him about it. The source has been kept confidential, with only a lakerstalk mod knowing the identity. The member is not one to start stuff just for the sake of starting it, so the feeling is that he may have some knowledge of the situation, or at least, he has been told this information as truth. I tend to believe the guy is not just starting stuff for the sake of starting it.

Is it a move by Kobe's people to make the Lakers nervous so that they trade shaq immediately, good deal or not?

Is it just one more of another long list of rumors and speculation from those who claim to be close to Kobe, due to Kobe having two meetings with Kiki?

Whether or not any of it pans out, we'll have to wait and see. 

http://lakerstalk.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27756


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

GM Mitch CutShaq is too slow, too patient, too careful .......

Why wait?? Dump, dump, dump

maybe 2 legends in one package.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I seen this posted at many Laker forums. It scares the crap outta me everytime I read the thread title though.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

oh my. in my opinion it would be better for him to agree with the clippers more than denver. specifically because if the lakers arent able to sign kobe and he does committ to denver i dont know if he really wants to go through with it. but if he agrees with the clippers and tries to play the "Game" with having the lakers trade away shaq immediately than if they dont send shaq in a trade then he can sign with the clippers a better place for him than denver. overall, kobe has the cards in his hands


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> GM Mitch CutShaq is too slow, too patient, too careful .......


HAHA THAT IS THE ILLEST THING YOU HAVE EVER WROTE!!!!

Mitch CutShaq :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll have to see it to believe it. However, if Denver does get Kobe, we have a new title contender in the West.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i doubt kobe wants to go to denver with carmelo. kobe wants his own team, the only peopl ehe wants around him are role players. melo is a star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The more and more I read things like this...the less I think he's going to come back.

If he does go to Denver, why does he want to leave so much?:uhoh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If this happens Kup and Buss will be thought of as the biggest idiots in the history of the NBA. If they lose Kobe they have no fall back postion at all. They have pissed Shaq off so he's no option and losing Kobe is just horrible. 

They screwed up promising Shaq the extension, something so harmless as Shaq's request last preseason could haunt the Lakers for ever. 

Then Kup say he won't accept sign and trades for Kobe thus allowing a 25 yr old legend walk away for nothing. 

I think some Lakers fans didn't take all that was going on this season that serious thinking we had a title coming but the worst case secnario could be playing out. 

Why Kobe would leave LA to me is beyond comprehension though. 

He can have the whole team to himself and pick and chose the players and coach plus make max dollars. 

Carmelo/Kobe are gonna have serious problems because Melo is a 1st rate gunner. Kobe has a patent on the gunning rule book so I don't see how they would work that out. 

I don't believe this until its announced through official channels seems like more speculation. 

Every time Phil Jackson leaves an organization things are just destroyed.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> I don't believe this until its announced through official channels seems like more speculation.
> 
> Every time Phil Jackson leaves an organization things are just destroyed.


LOL! :laugh: Aint that the truth.

I agree it is just speculation and I normally don't post these types of things, but taking into account the guy who posted it and that he was able to talk to the mod privately about the source.... I thought it might be wise to warn everyone just in case it does happen.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Makes zero sense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cant Say That He Would Be A Fan Favorite Right Away


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe a PR move... Make the people of Denver AFRAID to give up their franchise player to the state penetentary... Only thing i can thing of...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Maybe a PR move... Make the people of Denver AFRAID to give up their franchise player to the state penetentary... Only thing i can thing of...


Exactly what I was thinking, but he would let the rumors run, and just return to LA. Who knows?

-Petey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've always been a bigger Kobe fan than Shaq fan because of the seriousness with which Kobe approaches the game. Shaq in Orlando when he was a monster physically still he was always making movies,music all sorts of things rather than focusing on the game. He should have been a champion in Orlando if he was more serious. 

If Kobe leaves and leaves us high and dry I would be mad as hell with him. Because all he has complained about is being the main guy on the Lakers, he's getting his wish now. 


If Shaq and Kobe both left it would be devastating. man I shudder thinking about the demise. 

We should have been paying attention to the Bulls thing more closely there's a heavy price to pay in the aftermath of a dynasty a heavy price. 

After the great Lakers dynasty ended in the 80's it took what 10 years before we got back on top. 

I'm starting to not like dynasties because coming down the mountain is almost more painful than reaching the peak. 

Its seems to last alot longer, to Bulls fans the glory must seem like a whole lifetime ago fooling around with the baby bulls.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, Kobe is itching to go back to the place where he was booed by 20,000 strong and convicted of rape. If this rumor was indeed leaked, then Kobe is pushing for a Shaq trade ASAP no doubt.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yes, Kobe is itching to go back to the place where he was booed by 20,000 strong and convicted of rape. If this rumor was indeed leaked, then Kobe is pushing for a Shaq trade ASAP no doubt.


If Kobe can help the Nuggets to 50 wins, do you think those boos would continue? I don't. I think that is not really an issue.

-Petey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I've always been a bigger Kobe fan than Shaq fan because of the seriousness with which Kobe approaches the game. Shaq in Orlando when he was a monster physically still he was always making movies,music all sorts of things rather than focusing on the game. He should have been a champion in Orlando if he was more serious.
> 
> If Kobe leaves and leaves us high and dry I would be mad as hell with him. Because all he has complained about is being the main guy on the Lakers, he's getting his wish now.
> ...


Seriousness is screwing a girl when your getting knee surgery.

Just a little theory Kobe goes to Denver to help his case trial because no one will want to convict their sports franchise best chance at winning it all.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Times were tough Malone was not enough
> So you said sorry Shaq I'm gone gone gone
> You said my act was funny
> But we both knew what was missing honey
> ...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers and Clippers appear to be the front-runners for Bryant. *In fact, sources said Thursday night that Bryant had eliminated the Nuggets *and Knicks and that he would choose this weekend between the Lakers and Clippers. A Knick official said Thursday the organization had no further meetings scheduled with Bryant.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers9jul09,1,799266,print.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Kobe to clippers wouldn't be all that suprising, although I hope it doesn't happen.

I said it once, and I'll say it again, we should have traded shaq 2 years ago, when he waited and waited to have surgery and said he'll do what he wants on company time. That was the sign shaq didn't give a rats arse anymore, and he was content with his legacy with 3 straight titles.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe can help the Nuggets to 50 wins, do you think those boos would continue? I don't. I think that is not really an issue.
> ...


Do you seriously think he is considering the DENVER NUGGETS? It's bad enough when a 7 foot, 300 pound monster whines about him, but what about sharing the limelight with a pouty teenager... in DENVER.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Do you seriously think he is considering the DENVER NUGGETS? It's bad enough when a 7 foot, 300 pound monster whines about him, but what about sharing the limelight with a pouty teenager... in DENVER.


I think he would share the spot light with guys like T-Mac, Shaq, Duncan, KG and to a lesser extent LeBron. Do you really think in a month he won't take over a team like the Nuggets (unless Anthony turns into a top 10 player and shows it the first week of camp)?

Yes I think he would consider it.

He has lost the Sun's cap space, the Jazz's cap space, would he want to play for the Hawks?

So this is his leverage with the Lakers, the Nuggets and the Clippers. And if he is really upset with the Lakers he has to make a choice, if they won't sign and trade him. Clippers or a team with a young group, a good GM, and a lesser known / respected coach (he's no Phil Jackson) whom he could push about.

-Petey


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I'll have to see it to believe it. However, if Denver does get Kobe, we have a new title contender in the West.


Granted, the Nuggets would be better, but they still won't beat the Spurs, T-Wolves, or Kings in the playoffs. Bigs decide playoff outcomes in the West.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> We should have been paying attention to the Bulls thing more closely there's a heavy price to pay in the aftermath of a dynasty a heavy price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

just got the scoop on the original rumor...

The source was repeating what he heard from AC Green, who at that time, felt that Kobe was going to Denver.


----------

